

I need a MacBook Pro (or, web development on the cheap) - jmonegro
http://wrttn.in/e389f6

======
bluesmoon
reconsider the linux option. It's how many students in India (including me)
picked up development skills.

~~~
jmonegro
I know. Even with linux on it, there's only so much you can do with a 9-inch
screen and an 8gb HDD (plus an 8GB SD card, mostly filled with school related
stuff), especially when building websites. As of now I have less than 100mb.

I can't even run Photoshop properly, or any of Adobe's programs :p

~~~
bluesmoon
gimp will run just fine on your current box. My first linux box was a Pentium
133MHz box with 4MB RAM and a 2GB hard disk drive. I had a 14" CRT monitor. I
learnt almost everything I know on that. I could set it up as an HTTP server,
DNS server, SMTP server, DHCP server, run ethereal (now wireshark), study
protocols, program in a myriad of languages, set up a database server,
simulate multiple hosts in a virtual network and much more. You're only
limited by your imagination.

~~~
jmonegro
One of the biggest problems I have now, though, is the lack of hard disk
space. The other day I couldn't run 'gem install' because there wasn't enough
disk space (I've been in the single-digit megabytes quite a lot). Schoolwork
takes up a few gigabytes in itself.

Also, it's not so much the software (though it is when, for instance, I work
with other people or for clients) but the size of the screen. Someone did
recommend an outside monitor, but that would hog the integrated graphics card
a bit (which takes a bit of ram itself).

It's also inconvenient because it's too small, it actually hinders my
schoolwork. I can't use it for more than an hour or two before it takes a tool
on my eyes and head.

